# "Bullseye" Any ex Sanko Line lads about ?



## Steven Lamb

Enjoyed my time in Sanko - wish i'd of gone there alot sooner than I did in 80.
Palmstar Cherry twice - once with the famous Elias Giftonikolas ("Gifto") and the other with Kensaburo Baba.
Santo Trader on the milk-run Aruba to Venuzela
Moorfields Monarch - Singapore / Brunei / Malaysia / Thailand ports.

Be pleased to hear from any who sailed in Sanko and their stories !


----------



## Brian Derksen

Steven Lamb said:


> Enjoyed my time in Sanko - wish i'd of gone there alot sooner than I did in 80.
> Palmstar Cherry twice - once with the famous Elias Giftonikolas ("Gifto") and the other with Kensaburo Baba.
> Santo Trader on the milk-run Aruba to Venuzela
> Moorfields Monarch - Singapore / Brunei / Malaysia / Thailand ports.
> 
> Be pleased to hear from any who sailed in Sanko and their stories !


Hi Steve

I was in Sanko Line from 1972-84

Brian


----------



## Steven Lamb

Hello Brian

You'd of done far more Sanko boats than me ! Did you do a mixture i.e. Bulk, Tankers, Gen Cargo, Log Carriers etc ?

Regards
Steve


----------



## Brian Derksen

Steve


I was on -Asia Loyalty - car/bulk, (3 different times)
Mammoth Pine - log/bulk
Asia Zebra - car/bulk
Sanko Hope- tanker
First Venture - tanker
Royal Eagle - bulk
Virginia Lily - tanker
Juno - bulk
Ogden Congo - car/bulk
Asia Honesty -log/bulk
Royal Fornax - log/bulk
Ogden Jordan - car/bulk
South Peace -car/bulk
Manhattan Baron -tanker.

I remember hearing of the 2 individuals you mentioned


Brian


----------



## Steven Lamb

*Hello Brian*



Brian Derksen said:


> Steve
> 
> 
> I was on -Asia Loyalty - car/bulk, (3 different times)
> Mammoth Pine - log/bulk
> Asia Zebra - car/bulk
> Sanko Hope- tanker
> First Venture - tanker
> Royal Eagle - bulk
> Virginia Lily - tanker
> Juno - bulk
> Ogden Congo - car/bulk
> Asia Honesty -log/bulk
> Royal Fornax - log/bulk
> Ogden Jordan - car/bulk
> South Peace -car/bulk
> Manhattan Baron -tanker.
> 
> I remember hearing of the 2 individuals you mentioned
> 
> 
> Brian


Hello Brian
Sorry didn't reply sooner - just recently back from vacation.
Looks like you were with Sanko for quite sometime - how did you find them ?
I did the Palmstar Cherry (90,000 tanker) twice and that's were I met up with "Gifto" and Ken Baba. Must say once again that I enjoyed my time with them as there were certainly some characters of vaying nationalities amongst them - never a dull moment that's for sure. Did you ever sail with Penny the Canadian female R/O ? I met her in Longbeach back in 1980 when the tanker she was on came inside the breakwater. On Virginia Lily did you ever sail with big Maurice (forget his surname?) the 2nd Engineer from Whitely Bay NE England ? He use to spend most of his leaves in the Phillipines.
Must close off for now.

All the best
Steve


----------



## Brian Derksen

Steve


I liked Sanko a lot.

I had one Greek co. before them and a Canadian co. after.

Didn't sail with Penny as she was an r/o, as I am, though relieved her as sparks on Ogden Congo, I believe, in Jan '81.

In '84 came ashore and spent 22 years with coast guard radio, mainly in the arctic.

Didn't meet that 2nd engineer when onboard V Lily Sep 79 to early '80

regards




Steven Lamb said:


> Hello Brian
> Sorry didn't reply sooner - just recently back from vacation.
> Looks like you were with Sanko for quite sometime - how did you find them ?
> I did the Palmstar Cherry (90,000 tanker) twice and that's were I met up with "Gifto" and Ken Baba. Must say once again that I enjoyed my time with them as there were certainly some characters of vaying nationalities amongst them - never a dull moment that's for sure. Did you ever sail with Penny the Canadian female R/O ? I met her in Longbeach back in 1980 when the tanker she was on came inside the breakwater. On Virginia Lily did you ever sail with big Maurice (forget his surname?) the 2nd Engineer from Whitely Bay NE England ? He use to spend most of his leaves in the Phillipines.
> Must close off for now.
> 
> All the best
> Steve


----------



## Jgiagonia

Steven Lamb said:


> Enjoyed my time in Sanko - wish i'd of gone there alot sooner than I did in 80.
> Palmstar Cherry twice - once with the famous Elias Giftonikolas ("Gifto") and the other with Kensaburo Baba.
> Santo Trader on the milk-run Aruba to Venuzela
> Moorfields Monarch - Singapore / Brunei / Malaysia / Thailand ports.
> 
> Be pleased to hear from any who sailed in Sanko and their stories !


Hey steve I remember you very well, I was the 3/0 then when you came onboard if my memory serves me right was it Capt Boshius then who was the master C/O was Yoshio Fujimoto 2/o was Medic the yugoslav guy and I was the 3/o how has it been? Okay here we go call sign then was ELCN5 hahahahaha


----------



## Jgiagonia

Moorfields Monarch together with Continental Monarch were very busy ships. We did the STS from VLCC's off the malacca strait and discharged cargo in Sri Racha and Singapore that was a very busy ship.


----------



## chuckgregg

*Charlie*



Steven Lamb said:


> Hello Brian
> Sorry didn't reply sooner - just recently back from vacation.
> Looks like you were with Sanko for quite sometime - how did you find them ?
> I did the Palmstar Cherry (90,000 tanker) twice and that's were I met up with "Gifto" and Ken Baba. Must say once again that I enjoyed my time with them as there were certainly some characters of vaying nationalities amongst them - never a dull moment that's for sure. Did you ever sail with Penny the Canadian female R/O ? I met her in Longbeach back in 1980 when the tanker she was on came inside the breakwater. On Virginia Lily did you ever sail with big Maurice (forget his surname?) the 2nd Engineer from Whitely Bay NE England ? He use to spend most of his leaves in the Phillipines.
> Must close off for now.
> 
> All the best
> Steve


Hi Steve I'm not ex Sanko but I know Big Maurice Mcleod very well ,
we've been good pals now for a long time . He lives in a place called Seaton Sluice just north of Whitley Bay he's married and has one daughter . I've emailed him and told him he's mentioned in dispatch's


----------



## Chas York

Brian Derksen said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I was in Sanko Line from 1972-84
> 
> Brian


Hi - 1975 till 83, Radio Officer. sailed on (not in strict order)

World Guard - Asia Zebra - Excellent Tokyo - Tiber - Torrent - Lis of Galway - Virginia Star - Virginia Lily - Sanko Stresa - First Venture - Eastern Giant 


Chas


----------



## Steven Lamb

Hi Chas
Looks like you got a fair old selection of Sanko ships - great company loved every minute working for them !

Best regards
Steve


----------



## knisten

Hello all me old colleagues,

Was pleasantly surprised to find a Sanko topic on here, have been around a few sites, including Kombuispraat.nl but so far little response. Well, to grab the bull by it's horns (as we say here in Texas), lemme list the ships I was on while with Sanko:
Cythera, Sanko Hope, Mammoth Pine, Tiber, Philippi, Pageantry, Sibreghel, Pine Trust, Palmstar Orchid. All that from March, 17th,1978 upto and including February 5th, 1986, when the company went down down down.
Wonderful company to work for and to sail with....never a problem signing on or off.....
Going to be here to see if we have mutual friends, of which I can name a few  
Am on the sked - Ships Nostalgia - lol
Hope to hear from ya'll soon

73 Knisten


----------



## knisten

Brian and Chas,

Good to see (instead of hear  ) you here. Remember the sked at 00.00 gmt on 16801.5 kHz ? Many a good tale was told there...... and always interesting... where everyone was at and where they came from and where they were going to - lol. My best one was from the Bering Sea to Capetown, quickly changed from Morse to SSB and had a wonderful conversation. That being as it may, always a good time and I sure miss working for Sanko. Brian, forgive me my impertinence, but would you have a photograph of Sanko Hope ? That's the only one I am missing in my collection of ships I sailed in. If you do, would you mind sharing ? We ended up in New York on that ship, Grave's End anchorage, a ton of Japanese techies entered the vessel, ripped the guts out of the radio-room, changed the transmitter from all synthesised to pure crystal-controlled, thanked me for my service in her, and propelled my bottom to the Mammoth Pine in Philadelphia, for what was to be quite an eventful trip. More about that later.
And Chas, tou mentioned the "Torrent" - wasn't she earlier (or later) also known as "Giannini" ? If so, we nearly had a collision in Vancouver B.C. - and alongside at that as well with the good OLD "Philippi". The latter one had a tricky main-engine...... Am really looking forward to hear from you both, there are so many more stories to be exchanged.

Best regards - aka 73
Knisten


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Steve

Did I join Palmstar Cherry with you in Taiwan and had to spend a couple of days in Tokyo waiting for the visas?

If I remember rightly, I managed to lose some of Kensaburo Baba's golfing gear over the side.
cheers
Dave McGouldrick


----------



## Uwe

Jgiagonia said:


> Moorfields Monarch together with Continental Monarch were very busy ships. We did the STS from VLCC's off the malacca strait and discharged cargo in Sri Racha and Singapore that was a very busy ship.


Hi Jgiagonia,
only read ur msg now. Have been on Moorfields Monarch twice (Choff and Master) and on Continental Monarch 4 times, twice at Choff and twice as master between 1978 and 1987. Did many STS, Sriracha was my favourite port (A) Was onboard in Hawaii when the US marshall seized the Continental l
Greetings Uwe


----------



## Uwe

*Sanko*

Hi,

joined Sanko in 1978 as chiefmate, sailed on the "glorious seven"
from Eimbcke, Moorfields Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Continental Monarch (2x),
Diana Prosperity (Mexico - Curação in Pemex charter), then from 1982 till 1987 
as master on Moorfields and Continental (2x) Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Holy Queen, 
Hellespont Glory (sold to BP in Lisbon), and then my last ship was the Judith
Prosperity (this one from Sanko Rotterdam).
When I joined TK thereafter, I was on some ex-Sanko tanker,
Yamato Spirit ex Sanko, Oshima Spirit ex Diana Prosperity, 
Golden Gate Sun
any guys around ??

uwe


----------



## SMITHEREENZ

Hi Folks,

Looking for a little info.

My step-father was on a Sanko ship around 77 taking cars (Datsuns I think) from Japan to the US.

Not sure if it was Sanko but I was one from Valencia to Algiers then no idea where after that.

I was on it for 5 weeks... I just remember it was HUGE and remember guys running round the outside of it in the morning as a workout

any idea which ship it might have been?


----------



## Paul Barford

Uwe said:


> Hi,
> 
> joined Sanko in 1978 as chiefmate, sailed on the "glorious seven"
> from Eimbcke, Moorfields Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Continental Monarch (2x),
> Diana Prosperity (Mexico - Curação in Pemex charter), then from 1982 till 1987
> as master on Moorfields and Continental (2x) Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Holy Queen,
> Hellespont Glory (sold to BP in Lisbon), and then my last ship was the Judith
> Prosperity (this one from Sanko Rotterdam).
> When I joined TK thereafter, I was on some ex-Sanko tanker,
> Yamato Spirit ex Sanko, Oshima Spirit ex Diana Prosperity,
> Golden Gate Sun
> any guys around ??
> 
> uwe


Hi Uwi!
Hope your well, I was with you on the Oshima Spirit as 1/E. Still with TK on the LNG vessels. 
Formerley was with Sanko from 1980 until 1985, vessels I sailed on were:-
Royal Fornax (log/bulk)
New Apollo (bulk)
Sea Royal (tanker)
Euro Pride (tanker)
Hellespont Pride (tanker)
Mint Prosperity (tanker)
Manhattan Baron (tanker) during dry-docking, Sanko collapsed and moved on the Stolt and various companies until 1993 when I joined TK.(Thumb) Paul Barford


----------



## Steven Lamb

Dave McGouldrick said:


> Steve
> 
> Did I join Palmstar Cherry with you in Taiwan and had to spend a couple of days in Tokyo waiting for the visas?
> 
> If I remember rightly, I managed to lose some of Kensaburo Baba's golfing gear over the side.
> cheers
> Dave McGouldrick



Dave
Sorry for not replying sooner - new grandson appears to have taken up were time recently !
Sendt you a private e-mail.

All the best 
Lamby


----------



## Dagesto

Hi all,
just discovered this forum. Sailed with Sanko from 1975-82 on Ocean Gentian, Royal Eagle, Red Arrow, Euro Priority, Glorious Wako, Euro Pride, Sanko Odyssey and Palmstar Cherry. A very nice time indeed! Even though some of you have been on the same ships I don't remember being there at the same time.

Regards
Dagesto


----------



## Jgiagonia

Uwe said:


> Hi,
> 
> joined Sanko in 1978 as chiefmate, sailed on the "glorious seven"
> from Eimbcke, Moorfields Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Continental Monarch (2x),
> Diana Prosperity (Mexico - Curação in Pemex charter), then from 1982 till 1987
> as master on Moorfields and Continental (2x) Monarch, Carolyn Jane, Holy Queen,
> Hellespont Glory (sold to BP in Lisbon), and then my last ship was the Judith
> Prosperity (this one from Sanko Rotterdam).
> When I joined TK thereafter, I was on some ex-Sanko tanker,
> Yamato Spirit ex Sanko, Oshima Spirit ex Diana Prosperity,
> Golden Gate Sun
> any guys around ??
> 
> uwe


Captain, I was onboard the Carolyn Jane with Capt. Schefelbien and Capt. Rogge as 4th mate. Next vessel was with the Moorfields Monarch we took over the Koreans at that time we were with the Dutch manning (Azalea) outfit after which eimcke took over this time it was with Capt. Loetzerich relieved by the beloved Capt. Bollman I really like Capt. Rogge and Capt. Bollman. 

We never met each other. I moved to another manning company CF sharp and was assigned to Koyo Spirit a TK ship not with panfilco-nice to hear from you, I had a classmate during those years in the monarch his name is Mr. Gamonez


----------



## Jgiagonia

I was wondering if anyone knows Capt. John Bailey it has been many years


----------



## Webber

My father was captain with Sanko Line until appr. 1990, before that started out as second or first officer with Sanko. Tankers and Bulk Carriers.

When I am not mistaking, he was on at least:
Judith Prosperity 
First Venture
Mint Prosperity
Eternal Light
Hellespont Pride
Euro Pride
World Guard

Name is Captain P.H. de Jong.


----------



## Jgiagonia

Webber said:


> My father was captain with Sanko Line until appr. 1990, before that started out as second or first officer with Sanko. Tankers and Bulk Carriers.
> 
> When I am not mistaking, he was on at least:
> Judith Prosperity
> First Venture
> Mint Prosperity
> Eternal Light
> Hellespont Pride
> Euro Pride
> World Guard
> 
> Name is Captain P.H. de Jong.


I sailed with your father on the Virginia Lily unless there is another CApt. De Jong this was year 1980 I was a young cadet then


----------



## Webber

Jgiagonia said:


> I sailed with your father on the Virginia Lily unless there is another CApt. De Jong this was year 1980 I was a young cadet then


Not sure if there was another Capt. de Jong, don't recall him mentioning the Virginia Lily but that doesn't rule out the possibility. Did find a certificate of service saying in 1980 he was on the World Guard and Brilliancy though and no Virginia Lily on the list.


----------



## chuckgregg

*Chuck Gregg*

Just to let you know Maurice MacLeod Mac/Murray past on 2015
Was a very special guy and a really good friend we all miss him .


----------



## Dan888

Hello All
Nice to hear Sanko Line glory days. I even know some of the mentioned name. Me for one started my sea career with Sanko Line. I was on board,
MT Sanko Hope - July 77 to May 78 as a promising deck cadet. Master is Capt Robert Hayes
MT Hellespont Glory - Oct 80 to Aug 79 as 3M and I've been with at first
Capt Pitter, Capt Schefelbein and Capt Bollman
MT Arabian Addax - Dec 80 to July 81 and
MV Morning Glory Log/Bulk - Nov 81 to Oct 82, I sailed with RO Penny with this ship,


----------



## Dimples82

*Sanko*

Hi,
I work for Sanko as as an R/O in World Guard/6ZED & Golden Gate Sun/ S6BV for 3 years. After P&O & MIMCO: Sanko Steamship Company was a breath of fresh air and I enjoyed my time a lot. Sadly I had to "grow up" and leave the sea, but that's another story.
Has anyone got a pick of World Guard they could post ?


----------



## swede

I spent a few years with Sanko Line in the early 70's, sailed as a 2nd Engineer on the Carroll Green, Pioneer Merchant and finally Montigny in 1974. Good times and a good company. Got married and quit the sea after that.

Arne Larsson


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

swede said:


> I spent a few years with Sanko Line in the early 70's, sailed as a 2nd Engineer on the Carroll Green, Pioneer Merchant and finally Montigny in 1974. Good times and a good company. Got married and quit the sea after that.
> 
> Arne Larsson


Montigny started as an all-Korean crew in 1969, I think it was 1974 when that changed, but the run was the same, logs to Japan from the west coast.


----------



## swede

I was on the "Montigny" from May 1973 to February 1974, during that time the crew was Filipino and officers all European. I do recall, that we where still tracing pipes and re-labeling valves from Korean to English when I joined, lots of fun 
Still on the same run, logs to Japan from Washington/Oregon and sometimes steel from Muroran Japan, on the way back.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

swede said:


> I was on the "Montigny" from May 1973 to February 1974, during that time the crew was Filipino and officers all European. I do recall, that we where still tracing pipes and re-labeling valves from Korean to English when I joined, lots of fun
> Still on the same run, logs to Japan from Washington/Oregon and sometimes steel from Muroran Japan, on the way back.


Usually steel pipes, as I recall.


----------



## gwde

*gwde*

Hi all, I sailed with Sanko on the following;
Thassos 28.01.80 - 25.06.80
First Venture 13.09.80 - 06.01.81
Neptune Leo 12.02.81 - 08.07.81
Industrial Prosperity 10.09.81 - 03.12.81
World Guard 02.02.82 - 12.07.82
Eastern Spirit 11.10.82 - 04.02.83
Brilliancy 30.03.83 - 29.07.83
Golden Sunray 10.10.83 - 22.02.84
After the Sunray things going down hill and went into the North Sea, FYI for any who remember Chas York he passed away 3 years ago.
Had a wonderful time in Sanko treated well and family did a few trips all paid for by Sanko. Do them a favour and they returned the compliment


----------



## Dimples82

*World Guard*

Yes, I agree, I could not fault my time with Sanko, no oaken panels and wall to wal carpets etc. but in place EVERYTHING worked well, and was reliable and the accomodation was roomy and comfortable.. 
I was lucky and my wife and son sailed with me in Golden Gate Sun, she was a good ship.
Do you have a photo of World Guard you can scan & send me ?
Best regards,
Charles Marshall
R/O


----------



## Steve Larke

Dave McGouldrick said:


> Steve
> 
> Did I join Palmstar Cherry with you in Taiwan and had to spend a couple of days in Tokyo waiting for the visas?
> 
> If I remember rightly, I managed to lose some of Kensaburo Baba's golfing gear over the side.
> cheers
> Dave McGouldrick


Hi Dave....just discovered this forum! I think you joined with me, Steve Larke (2nd Mate) in about June/July 1981. We joined in Kaohsiung and spent a fine evening in a seedy bar before a night in the hotel. Then joined the ship the next day. After this trip, I left the sea and spent 31 years in the RAF, mainly as a winchman and winch operator on Sea King search and rescue helicopters. Sanko were a good outfit and Capt Baba a very good capt and gent. All the best.


----------



## Peter Hewson

Just out of curiosity, bit of a long shot . A Very good Friend of Mine *AC (Cliff) North* did several Sankyo Voyages in the mid to late 70`s. With his wife Penny. 2nd, possibly Chief Engineer. He passed over the bar after a losing bout with Cancer in 2014.


----------



## Nick Durant

Hi
Nick Durant
Sanko - 1977 to 2007
3rd Off to Master
A pile of ships and people too many to recall.... apart from a duff memory now.....


----------

